# New Years parties?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hey guys,

Where can we get some more info as to what parties there are around Dubai for New Years this weekend?

So far I know of something at Nasimi Beach, Paul van Dyk, probably the clubs (Chi, etc..?)

are there any places without horrendous cover charges?

tried to get a list from timeoutdubai, but cant seem to find a decent summary

thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure there was a load of info in the latest issue of Time Out. Also some info in our What's On sticky thread.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

There's a massive pull out feature in Time Out, but after reading it, there's still nothing I fancy going to so still no idea what I'm going to do.


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Just head down to JBR or something and watch the fireworks


----------



## binden365 (Jan 18, 2010)

There's something going on at the Khalifa/fountains......


----------



## furryboots (Jul 31, 2009)

Bateaux Dubai for me.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Burj Khalifa has been advertising all over the place. The entire Downtown Dubai Mall area will be closed off at 11pm in preparation for the fireworks so they're advising anyone and everyone who plans to be there, to get there earlier.

I tried to book one of the hotel rooms in that area and they are all fully booked. Considering the display is free of cost, I'm guessing Dubai Mall is going to be packed!

Barasti is AED 150 to the beach area if you buy your tickets in advance and includes food (I think tapas) until 11:30pm.

I would still recommend that you do a little picnic by JBR beach and get to enjoy the fireworks displays from Burj Al Arab, The Atlantis and some other hotel by Jebel Ali.

A few of my colleagues are heading over to Bidi Bondi on the Palm. I think it's AED 100 per person and it covers 2 free drinks.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Here's what I just got by email:

Top 25 NYE parties - Dubai Pictures Gallery - TimeOutDubai.com


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

You could always go to the Burj Al Arab party:
Burj Al Arab NYE Gala
Kicking off at 6.30pm with a bubbly reception, followed by a gala dinner in the restaurant of your choice and entertainment from UK band Scaramouche. The hotel will light up the sky at midnight with fireworks.
*Dhs7,450** for adults*, Dhs2,500 for children. Open 6.30pm-2am. Burj Al Arab 


Or.....you could watch the fireworks for free by the beach


----------



## Dozza (Feb 17, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> You could always go to the Burj Al Arab party:
> Burj Al Arab NYE Gala
> Kicking off at 6.30pm with a bubbly reception, followed by a gala dinner in the restaurant of your choice and entertainment from UK band Scaramouche. The hotel will light up the sky at midnight with fireworks.
> *Dhs7,450** for adults*, Dhs2,500 for children. Open 6.30pm-2am. Burj Al Arab
> ...


This is a BARGAIN - Think I will go here......NOT!


----------



## CarlZA (Nov 12, 2008)

paisleypark said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Where can we get some more info as to what parties there are around Dubai for New Years this weekend?
> 
> ...


OiD presents Axwell on New Years Eve - Nightlife Events - TimeOutDubai.com


----------

